# Cobia trips in April.



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

"Lite Catch" will be on the hunt for cobia again this April. Due to the fuel costs we will be doing the walk on trips for 125.00 a person this year. I hated to go up but the price of diesel is crazy. So if ya want to go chase some cobias give me a call. Capt. Scott Byrd 850-572-6017.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

LITECATCH said:


> "Lite Catch" will be on the hunt for cobia again this April. Due to the fuel costs we will be doing the walk on trips for 125.00 a person this year. I hated to go up but the price of diesel is crazy. So if ya want to go chase some cobias give me a call. Capt. Scott Byrd 850-572-6017.


scott, i would like to go with you, and bring my woman along. would want to go on a nice day, i dont need much notice. thanks


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds good, just pick a day!


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

cool. def a WEEKday! looking forward to it!


----------

